# Super Pet Little John Mini Hi-Corner Litter Pan?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I was at petco today and I saw a Super Pet Little John Mini Hi-Corner Litter Pan. Its like the big corner pans but its about 1/3 to 1/2 the size. I know for my baby it would be perfect but Im wondering how it would do when he is older. With the extra open space I can put his wheel in the cage at all hours.

http://www.petco.com/product/10773/Supe ... r-Pan.aspx


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

You little will most likely out grow the litter pan. You want one that he will be able to step in, turn around, walk a a couple inches to each side. The ferret sized ones seem perfect.

One suggetion I have, if the cage isnt big enough for the wheel house and litter pan(if you are going to get one) at all times then the cage is too small and I suggest getting a bigger one. 

Im not saying you need a litter box. Maybe try getting a small fudge pan and placing it under the wheel as a litter box if you are concerned with size. But yea, you shouldnt have to be changing the layout of the cage through out the day to make sure he has room.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

The cage isnt that small. I was planning on getting a tray instead of a corner bin at some point so he could play in his wheel. I heard that putting the wheel over the litter box is one of the best ways to train them


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes the best litter pan is one that goes under the wheel and extends in front 5-6". That will catch everything that falls off the wheel. Some hedgehogs will choose a corner to go in and use that regardless of the litter pan under the wheel and in that case the corner litter pan might work but often the front lip of it is too high. Why not wait until you see where your hedgie chooses to go then buy something suitable for that location.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

IMO even for a baby hedgie, that is too small. It's more made for golfball-sized animals.


----------

